# Two-Rock Combos



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Apologies of this has been discussed to death at the forum but I was wondering, if you've really used a Two-Rock or another D-style amp, what do you really think of it? Is the clean headroom nothing like any other amp does? Are there any slightly less expensive D-style amp that can still do this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2019)

I have a Fuchs ODS. I think it is the overdrive channel that really smokes. I used it as a clean pedal platform on the first channel, but one day I tried the OD channel and realized what the Dumble thing is all about. Loud though.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Player99 said:


> I have a Fuchs ODS. I think it is the overdrive channel that really smokes. I used it as a clean pedal platform on the first channel, but one day I tried the OD channel and realized what the Dumble thing is all about. Loud though.


I've heard about those! Chris Buck uses a Fuchs. Is yours a head and cab or a combo? How much do those go for? Oh and is there a video I could check out? Sorry for all the questions, the D-style makes me curious


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2019)

Sunny1433 said:


> I've heard about those! Chris Buck uses a Fuchs. Is yours a head and cab or a combo? How much do those go for? Oh and is there a video I could check out? Sorry for all the questions, the D-style makes me curious


Mine is a 30 watt combo. They are in the 3K USD range. I just checked the Fuchs website and they are now a custom order item, not in regular production I guess.

This is what mine looks like:










ODS® Series Amps - Fuchs Audio

Here is a demo from YouTube:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2019)

A good demo:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2019)

Here is the builder Andy Fuchs demoing the Fuchs ODS 30 amp:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I know a little about amps, but had no idea that Fuchs and two rock were supposed to be D style haha.

Haven't had the privilege to try one either.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2019)

Budda said:


> I know a little about amps, but had no idea that Fuchs and two rock were supposed to be D style haha.
> 
> Haven't had the privilege to try one either.


I don't think all Fuchs are D clones, but the ODS (Overdrive Supreme) is.


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

I've had three "Two Rocks" an EXO15, a Studio pro 22, and an original, Krinard built Classic Reverb. I've tried a lot of amps and nothing that I've used is quite the same in terms of clean. All three were different, but each had the same quality. Lots of clean headroom, without feeling boomy. My PT100 has more clean headrooom, but you'd never use it around anybody you liked. And with simple dial adjusting, you can get that glass smooth, sharp clean, to the smokey sort of clean that's made them famous. I rarely played any of them overdriven. I always felt the responded better to having maximum clean headroom, and a good OD pedal, such as an Amplified Nation big bloom or a Matchless hotbox. I eventually found myself always playing overdriven, and not needing any clean headroom, so I moved on to amps with modern drive tones built in.


----------



## Otis double U (Jul 19, 2017)

I’ve had a two rock studio pro 35 head for 5ish years now, and in that same time have had probably 30+ other amps in/out alongside it. The studio pro isn’t as far as I know designed to be as much of that dumble sound and is considerably cheaper than something like a classic reverb. I’ve played it on many different cabs as well. It sounds like a fender but bigger in my experience, I’ve had deluxe, vibrolux, and super reverb reissues and Silverface examples and it has what makes those amps great but with more depth (or insert your buzzword of choice) also it’s been one of two amps that survive every gear purge (the other is a Blankenship Leeds 21) which is the biggest compliment I can give.


----------



## weaksauce (Mar 20, 2006)

I’m interested in the updated small two rock, the Studio Signature, which replaces the Studio Pro 35:


https://www.two-rock.com/product/studio-signature/


----------



## BadHiwatt (May 9, 2017)

I'm a Fuchs fan, I've had 3. I've had there Fuchs ODS Music Man mod with EL-34, Fuchs Clean Machine 150 with KT-88, and Fuchs TDS 100 with 6L6, which I still own. I'd love to get that MusicMan back.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I’ve got a Krinard (Two Rock) modded ‘68 Bassman that I put into a 1x12 combo cab. It can get into Dumble territory.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I knew the Fuchs were Dumbles but I always thought the Two Rocks were based on Train Wrecks.
Both of those are out of my price point so it won't likely confront me any time soon.


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

Two Rocks are Dumblesque. Whereas Fuchs and others just plain clone Dumbles. 
Two Rock has it's own thing going on, but can definitely get into Dumble territory in the right hands. 
They have cloned Dumbles in the past for people. John Mayers steel string singer for example. Both his Two Rock and his Dumble he used to keep on stage were both made by Bill Krinard. His real Dumble was usually left at home. THat having been said, they don't make clones for production.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I see your two rock combo and raise you a rock .........


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

David Graves said:


> Fuchs .... just plain clone Dumbles.


 That used to be true but in recent years Fuchs have been making modifications to the design. Areas of the circuit where, in their opinion, The Dumbles had a weakness or could be improved on in some way. Some people say the mods make the Fuchs even better than a real Dumble. Others insist the opposite. They're still really close but not close enough to be called a clone. I guess in that respect they are similar to TwoRock.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Budda said:


> I know a little about amps, but had no idea that Fuchs and two rock were supposed to be D style haha.
> 
> Haven't had the privilege to try one either.


Two rock isn’t strictly a D-style, they’re mostly fender inspired amps actually.



Player99 said:


> I don't think all Fuchs are D clones, but the ODS (Overdrive Supreme) is.


Fuchs has said straight up in interviews he got started repairing Dumbles and that almost all his amps are more or less Dumble ish circuits. Not exact copies but close.


----------

